# Removing bumpstops on HPDT/Bagyard



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys!

I went with a HP Drivetech airsuspension a few weeks ago. The problem is, to be street legal in Germany they have to have bump stops inside. I want to remove them, but I'm not sure how. 









Do I just have to remove the nut on the bottom of the strut to pull the shock and bag out? Or do I need to do something else? 

tia :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You should probably contact HP Drivetech directly to handle something of this nature. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

I would suggest NOT removing the bump stops on those struts. Bilstein designs the bump stop to keep the piston rod assembly from contacting the dividing piston in high jounce conditions. Without the bump stop, you will most likely cause a collision between those two components, thus destroying the dividing piston, and rendering your shock useless.


----------

